# Storing dog's meds



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a couple of 100 pound labs. One has mild hip dysplasia and he gets a pill and a vitamin every day to help with that. The vet is willing to give me a year prescription for both . The vitamins are in monthly jars, but the jar for the pills is huge. If I separate them into monthly batches could I seal them in a mylar bag and put them all in a creamer jar with a lid? Would I need to put an oxygen thingy in each bag or just in the creamer jar? How big of one if I did? I know it's a lot to do for a dog, but he's already stood between my kids and danger more times than I like to count and I know he'd give his life to keep them safe, so we want to do everything we can to take care of him.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The jars were sealed at the factory. While you can repackage them with O2 absorbers I don't think you will improve on what you already have. I would just find the extra space for the large bottles. Another option is to find a similar product with more appropriate packaging.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

The pills all come in one big jar for the whole year. I have room for the year of vitamin jars. I'm just worried that by the end of the year opening and closing it every day for the pills, they will be icky or not working. And the big jar is from the pharmacy.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I understand now. What I do with some of my pills that come in larger volumes is that I shake some out of the large jar into a smaller container. That way I don't have to open the larger jar but once every month or so.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

That I can do. Thanks!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

midwestmom said:


> We have a couple of 100 pound labs. One has mild hip dysplasia and he gets a pill and a vitamin every day to help with that. The vet is willing to give me a year prescription for both . The vitamins are in monthly jars, but the jar for the pills is huge. If I separate them into monthly batches could I seal them in a mylar bag and put them all in a creamer jar with a lid? Would I need to put an oxygen thingy in each bag or just in the creamer jar? How big of one if I did? I know it's a lot to do for a dog, but he's already stood between my kids and danger more times than I like to count and I know he'd give his life to keep them safe, so we want to do everything we can to take care of him.


How about separating into monthly portions and vacuum sealing. You can then store into convenient size containers. Just my thought, it is better to ask other forum members about vacuum sealing for long term.


----------

